# Financial Times Article 5 Jan 2017



## SaySomething (5 Jan 2017)

An interview with Derville Rowland, Director of Enforcement at the Central Bank, published this morning.

* Ireland’s central bank flexes regulatory muscles *
Enforcer holds lenders to account with fines and humiliation

https://www.ft.com/content/b67a2146-c7a3-11e6-9043-7e34c07b46ef

“Fines alone are not sufficient,” she says. “It’s the detailed information about the case that tells the story of what happened.” What she calls the “signalling” effect of such public disclosure “can often be the most uncomfortable for firms and individuals. It is the key to successful enforcement.”

The article mentions that 'Much of the central bank’s attention for the next two years is likely to be consumed by the resolution of [broken link removed] in the mortgage lending market, in particular the case of “tracker” mortgages, where interest rates follow those of the European Central Bank.'


----------



## Wardy7 (5 Jan 2017)

SaySomething said:


> 'Much of the central bank’s attention for the next two years



TWO YEARS........


----------



## SaySomething (5 Jan 2017)

Wardy7 said:


> TWO YEARS........


I had the same reaction. Suspected as much as the Governor of the Central Bank alluded to the deadline of December 2017 being moved in an interview in the Irish Independent in December 2016. I've already written to the Central Bank and the Finance Committee asking them to clarify the new deadline and explain why it has been moved. I know I'm just one person but I feel like I have to do everything I can.


----------



## Onceagain (5 Jan 2017)

SaySomething said:


> I had the same reaction. Suspected as much as the Governor of the Central Bank alluded to the deadline of December 2017 being moved in an interview in the Irish Independent in December 2016. I've already written to the Central Bank and the Finance Committee asking them to clarify the new deadline and explain why it has been moved. I know I'm just one person but I feel like I have to do everything I can.


I agree I am going to write again and I know a few other's who are doing the same. It's a complete joke the length of time we are waiting.


----------



## Gen360 (5 Jan 2017)

If everyone who knows that they are entitled to their Tracker back decides that they are prepared to wait another two years but not make any payments while they wait, how long would this take to resolve?


----------

